# Gli italiani non credono più alla propaganda pro Ucraina.



## admin (30 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato dall'Istituto Piepoli, dopo un sondaggio condotto sul "sentiment" degli italiani riguardo la guerra, diversamente dai media (e relativa propaganda NDR) la maggioranza netta degli italiani vorrebbe un dialogo con la Russia. Meno di un terzo dell'elettorato, invece, si dichiara favorevole all'invio di armi all'Ucraina. Più della metà è spaventato dalla guerra e dal possibile allargamento del conflitto.
*
TOLLERANZA ZERO. FLAME, PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DEFINITIVO.*


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Istituto Piepoli, dopo un sondaggio condotto sul "sentiment" degli italiani riguardo la guerra, diversamente dai media (e relativa propaganda NDR) la maggioranza netta degli italiani vorrebbe un dialogo con la Russia. Meno di un terzo dell'elettorato, invece, si dichiara favorevole all'invio di armi all'Ucraina. Più della metà è spaventato dalla guerra e dal possibile allargamento del conflitto.



Vai a vedere che forse il modello Russo e cinese sono i migliori.

Loro son privi di un sacco di libertà che abbiamo noi, però sono ultra compatti.

Noi con sta patente della libertà di pensiero (sacrosanta) abbiamo creato mostri.
Effetti collaterali.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vai a vedere che forse il modello Russo e cinese sono i migliori.
> 
> Loro son privi di un sacco di libertà che abbiamo noi, però sono ultra compatti.
> 
> ...



La propaganda crea mostri ancora più pericolosi. E la storia lo insegna.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Istituto Piepoli, dopo un sondaggio condotto sul "sentiment" degli italiani riguardo la guerra, diversamente dai media (e relativa propaganda NDR) la maggioranza netta degli italiani vorrebbe un dialogo con la Russia. Meno di un terzo dell'elettorato, invece, si dichiara favorevole all'invio di armi all'Ucraina. Più della metà è spaventato dalla guerra e dal possibile allargamento del conflitto.
> 
> *TOLLERANZA ZERO. FLAME, PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DEFINITIVO.*



Lo dissi subito l'altro giorno, ascoltando le critiche agli USA di Letta a Porta a Porta.
Conoscendo i politici, dovevano aver letto qualche sondaggio. Ormai so come ragionano.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La propaganda crea mostri ancora più pericolosi. E la storia lo insegna.



Io penso tu non abbia visto nemmeno un minuto di una tramissione di stato russa.

Altrimenti sbarreresti gli occhi secondo me.

Per me quello è il livello sopra la propaganda classica.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io penso tu non abbia visto nemmeno un minuto di una tramissione di stato russa.
> 
> Altrimenti sbarreresti gli occhi secondo me.
> 
> Per me quello è il livello sopra la propaganda classica.



Mi basta vedere Rai 1...

Quando parlo di propaganda, intendo ogni tipo di propaganda. A tutte le latitudini.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo dissi subito l'altro giorno, ascoltando le critiche agli USA di Letta a Porta a Porta.
> Conoscendo i politici, dovevano aver letto qualche sondaggio. Ormai so come ragionano.



Senza dubbio.

Anche Conte, perché credi sta svolta pacifista dopo che hanno dato carta bianca al Governo su quali armi inviare?

Voti.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Istituto Piepoli, dopo un sondaggio condotto sul "sentiment" degli italiani riguardo la guerra, diversamente dai media (e relativa propaganda NDR) la maggioranza netta degli italiani vorrebbe un dialogo con la Russia. Meno di un terzo dell'elettorato, invece, si dichiara favorevole all'invio di armi all'Ucraina. Più della metà è spaventato dalla guerra e dal possibile allargamento del conflitto.
> 
> *TOLLERANZA ZERO. FLAME, PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DEFINITIVO.*


il fatto è questo, ora che si cominicia a toccare il portafogli italiano, il falso buonismo finisce


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi basta vedere Rai 1...



Parli senza aver visto, non avresti il coraggio di scriverlo altrimenti.

Vai sereno.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il fatto è questo, ora che si cominicia a toccare il portafogli italiano, il falso buonismo finisce



Ah beh, su questo stanne certo.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Istituto Piepoli, dopo un sondaggio condotto sul "sentiment" degli italiani riguardo la guerra, diversamente dai media (e relativa propaganda NDR) la maggioranza netta degli italiani vorrebbe un dialogo con la Russia. Meno di un terzo dell'elettorato, invece, si dichiara favorevole all'invio di armi all'Ucraina. Più della metà è spaventato dalla guerra e dal possibile allargamento del conflitto.
> 
> *TOLLERANZA ZERO. FLAME, PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DEFINITIVO.*


Sarebbe interessante vedere se è lo stesso anche in Ucraina. Per me sì.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Parli senza aver visto, non avresti il coraggio di scriverlo altrimenti.
> 
> Vai sereno.



Immagino tu veda (e soprattutto capisca) la tv russa 24 ore al giorno..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Istituto Piepoli, dopo un sondaggio condotto sul "sentiment" degli italiani riguardo la guerra, diversamente dai media (e relativa propaganda NDR) la maggioranza netta degli italiani vorrebbe un dialogo con la Russia. Meno di un terzo dell'elettorato, invece, si dichiara favorevole all'invio di armi all'Ucraina. Più della metà è spaventato dalla guerra e dal possibile allargamento del conflitto.
> 
> *TOLLERANZA ZERO. FLAME, PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DEFINITIVO.*



se chiedono a una persona: volete un dialogo con la Russia? chi risponderebbe di no? sarei il primo io. Poi c'è la Real Politik. Ma Putin ha la minima intenzione di dialogare con l'Occidente? Io non lo so, alla fine non siedo ai tavoli di negoziazione e quello che si dicono lo sanno loro.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Immagino tu veda (e soprattutto capisca) la tv russa 24 ore al giorno..



Ho visto tante trasmissioni, se vuoi ti posto i video.
Anzi, il conduttore più famoso russo (con ville in Italia), è pure intervenuto a Rete 4 e ha ribadito.

Dai su, il più in vista in Italia è il filorusso Orsini.

Se è questa la propaganda..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vai a vedere che forse il modello Russo e cinese sono i migliori.
> 
> Loro son privi di un sacco di libertà che abbiamo noi, però sono ultra compatti.
> 
> ...



modello Russo e Cinese? mah, alla fine le dittature implodono sempre. Nel 100% dei casi nella storia.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se chiedono a una persona: volete un dialogo con la Russia? chi risponderebbe di no? sarei il primo io. Poi c'è la Real Politik. Ma Putin ha la minima intenzione di dialogare con l'Occidente? Io non lo so, alla fine non siedo ai tavoli di negoziazione e quello che si dicono lo sanno loro.



Il fatto è che c'è pure chi si stupisce. La Russia è una delle più grandi potenze europee, e lo stiamo vedendo sulla nostra pelle. Le sanzioni le stiamo pagando noi, si può dire. Chi sano di mente rifiuterebbe un dialogo con la Russia?


----------



## Andre96 (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Immagino tu veda (e soprattutto capisca) la tv russa 24 ore al giorno..


Senza voler fare polemica, io capisco qualcosa, mia mamma perfettamente e lei guarda spesso video di repliche ecc. ed è effettivamente così. Non c'è proprio paragone.
P.s. A questi del dialogo frega 0, in TV i giornalisti se la ridono mentre si vantano di voler iniziare loro stessi la terza guerra mondiale e di ammazzare gente con le bombe atomiche.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai su, il più in vista in Italia è il filorusso Orsini.
> 
> Se è questa la propaganda..



La propaganda russa (che fa schfo come tutte le propagande) almeno è pro Russia. La propaganda italiana è da schiavi con le catene attaccate ai piedi. E' la propaganda pro Usa e pro atlantismo. Alla direzione del TG1 hanno messo una che va a prendere ordini direttamente negli Usa. E' membro del gruppo Bilderberg come annunciato felicemente ed orgogliosamente (pensa a che punto siamo arrivati, ormai fanno tutto alla luce del sole) dalla stessa Rai.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La propaganda russa (che fa schfo come tutte le propagande) almeno è pro Russia. La propaganda italiana è da schiavi con le catene attaccate ai piedi. E' la propaganda pro Usa e pro atlantismo. Alla direzione del TG1 hanno mezzo una che va a prendere ordini direttamente negli Usa. E' membro del gruppo Bilderberg come annunciato felicemente ed orgogliosamente (pensa a che punto siamo arrivati, ormai fanno tutto alla luce del sole) dalla stessa Rai.



Per me il male, quello vero, non è qui.
Che poi ci sia del marcio, come non concordare.

Però ognuno la pensi come vuole..


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Senza voler fare polemica, io capisco qualcosa, mia mamma perfettamente e lei guarda spesso video di repliche ecc. ed è effettivamente così. Non c'è proprio paragone.
> P.s. A questi del dialogo frega 0, in TV i giornalisti se la ridono mentre si vantano di voler iniziare loro stessi la terza guerra mondiale e di ammazzare gente con le bombe atomiche.



E ci vedi qualcosa di strano? Perchè, la tv ucraina non fa propaganda? E la fa pro Russia? Tutti fanno propaganda (che fa schifo a tutte le latitudini) tirando acqua al proprio mulino. Solo in Italia si fa la propaganda tafazzista. Ovvero, che va contro gli interessi del popolo.


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Istituto Piepoli, dopo un sondaggio condotto sul "sentiment" degli italiani riguardo la guerra, diversamente dai media (e relativa propaganda NDR) la maggioranza netta degli italiani vorrebbe un dialogo con la Russia. Meno di un terzo dell'elettorato, invece, si dichiara favorevole all'invio di armi all'Ucraina. Più della metà è spaventato dalla guerra e dal possibile allargamento del conflitto.
> 
> *TOLLERANZA ZERO. FLAME, PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DEFINITIVO.*


La gente inizia a non fidarsi più della TV e dei partiti. Prevedo astensione record alle prossime elezioni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Aprile 2022)

Sono sorpreso : meno di un terzo dell'elettorato è favorevole all'invio di armi in ucraina
Tutta questa faziosità pro-ucraina (radio,tv,social) sta portando molte persone a svegliarsi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Istituto Piepoli, dopo un sondaggio condotto sul "sentiment" degli italiani riguardo la guerra, diversamente dai media (e relativa propaganda NDR) la maggioranza netta degli italiani vorrebbe un dialogo con la Russia. Meno di un terzo dell'elettorato, invece, si dichiara favorevole all'invio di armi all'Ucraina. Più della metà è spaventato dalla guerra e dal possibile allargamento del conflitto.
> 
> *TOLLERANZA ZERO. FLAME, PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DEFINITIVO.*


Solo i più minorati mentali vogliono entrare in guerra


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Solo i più minorati mentali vogliono entrare in guerra



Mandiamo le armi all'Ucraina, W l'Ucraina però...

Dobbiamo sfiatarci di caldo, poi di freddo, paghiamo la benzina 2 euro al litro, i costi delle materie prime sono arrivati alle stelle e magari rischiamo pure una bomba sulla capoccia. Ma W l'Ucraina, eh!

Tafazzi.


----------



## Andre96 (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me il male, quello vero, non è qui.
> Che poi ci sia del marcio, come non concordare.
> 
> Però ognuno la pensi come vuole..


Concordo. Che qui ci siano grossi problemi è evidente, come è evidente, però, che non ci sia una propaganda a senso unico. Sicuramente Admin ha ragione sugli americani e la RAI, però è anche vero che qua è ben presente anche l'altro lato. Io conosco parecchia gente che è contro gli americani e tra un po' "simpatizza" la Russia e mica perchè sono dei gran intelligentoni che si informano, anzi. Se fosse una propaganda a senso unico, dubito che questi la penserebbero uguale, a malapena riescono a fare una ricerca su Google.
Il problema della propaganda russa non è tanto l'inneggiare il proprio paese, ma tutto il resto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sono sorpreso : meno di un terzo dell'elettorato è favorevole all'invio di armi in ucraina
> Tutta questa faziosità pro-ucraina (radio,tv,social) sta portando molte persone a svegliarsi.



E' sempre un discorso complicato. Ma a dire il vero gli abbiamo mandato quattro ferri vecchi, mitragliatrici e qualche sistema anti-aereo e anti-carro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mandiamo le armi all'Ucraina, W l'Ucraina però...
> 
> Dobbiamo sfiatarci di caldo, poi di freddo, paghiamo la benzina 2 euro al litro, i costi delle materie prime sono arrivati alle stelle e magari rischiamo pure una bomba sulla capoccia. Ma W l'Ucraina, eh!
> 
> Tafazzi.


Ma si, siamo benestanti, bisogna sacrificarsi. Curioso però che chi sbraita tanto ancora non si sia arruolato


----------



## Andre96 (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E ci vedi qualcosa di strano? Perchè, la tv ucraina non fa propaganda? E la fa pro Russia? Tutti fanno propaganda (che fa schifo a tutte le latitudini) tirando acqua al proprio mulino. Solo in Italia si fa la propaganda tafazzista. Ovvero, che va contro gli interessi del popolo.


Non è che ci veda qualcosa di strano, ma pare che qua non si abbia ben chiaro il concetto. Poi è facile fare propaganda quando sei il paese che attacca o che è attaccato. Qua è normale che la propaganda sia a favore di uno dei due schieramenti, che è quello che succede in tutti i paesi europei attualmente. Cioè. che propaganda dovrebbe esserci? Una su quanto è grande l'Italia che riuscirà a battere chiunque in caso di guerra, come fanno loro? Questo tralasciando che la propaganda non dovrebbe esistere, ma visto che viviamo in un mondo in cui c'è.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Non è che ci veda qualcosa di strano, ma pare che qua non si abbia ben chiaro il concetto. Poi è facile fare propaganda quando sei il paese che attacca o che è attaccato. Qua è normale che la propaganda sia a favore di uno dei due schieramenti, che è quello che succede in tutti i paesi europei attualmente. Cioè. che propaganda dovrebbe esserci? Una su quanto è grande l'Italia che riuscirà a battere chiunque in caso di guerra, come fanno loro? Questo tralasciando che la propaganda non dovrebbe esistere, ma visto che viviamo in un mondo in cui c'è.



Nella vita non è solo bianco o nero. E mettersi contro una potenza come la Russia (da cui dipendiamo) non è propio una mossa furbi. Anzi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> E' sempre un discorso complicato. Ma a dire il vero gli abbiamo mandato quattro ferri vecchi, mitragliatrici e qualche sistema anti-aereo e anti-carro.



Nella prima tranche,si.
Poi sono state girate all'ucraina armi ed equipaggiamento non più della II guerra mondiale.

E attenzione che ora (non so se è già stata approvata dal parlamento o no) si parla di semoventi m109,cingolati e mezzi blindati lince.
Ci stiamo spostando sempre di più verso l'escalation...

Mi auguro che questo sondaggio faccia breccia,facendo cambiare opinione a molti pro-guerra.
Abbiamo già visto un passo indietro di Letta e Conte,ora vediamo cosa succede.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nella prima tranche,si.
> Poi sono state girate all'ucraina armi ed equipaggiamento non più della II guerra mondiale.
> 
> E attenzione che ora (non so se è già stata approvata dal parlamento o no) si parla di semoventi m109,cingolati e mezzi blindati lince.
> ...


in tv vedo sempre sondaggi, chissà se condivideranno anche questo..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> in tv vedo sempre sondaggi, chissà se condivideranno anche questo..



Non credo,danneggerebbe la loro propaganda quotidiana.

Comunque,non ricordo chi,ma qui dentro qualche utente ci aveva visto lungo sulle parole di Letta contro Biden.
"Stai a vedere che ha sottomano qualche sondaggio sfavorevole all'invio di ..."
E così è stato 
Maledetti,questi politici non dicono niente per niente


----------



## Andre96 (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nella vita non è solo bianco o nero. E mettersi contro una potenza come la Russia (da cui dipendiamo) non è propio una mossa furbi. Anzi.


Ma ti do ragione, e infatti non mi pare di aver detto il contrario.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non credo,danneggerebbe la loro propaganda quotidiana.
> 
> Comunque,non ricordo chi,ma qui dentro qualche utente ci aveva visto lungo sulle parole di Letta contro Biden.
> "Stai a vedere che ha sottomano qualche sondaggio sfavorevole all'invio di ..."
> ...


fu @Toby rosso nero ,d'altronde c'è stata una super inversione ad U dopo che gli hanno dato del "servo della nato"


----------



## Milanoide (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La propaganda russa (che fa schfo come tutte le propagande) almeno è pro Russia. La propaganda italiana è da schiavi con le catene attaccate ai piedi. E' la propaganda pro Usa e pro atlantismo. Alla direzione del TG1 hanno messo una che va a prendere ordini direttamente negli Usa. E' membro del gruppo Bilderberg come annunciato felicemente ed orgogliosamente (pensa a che punto siamo arrivati, ormai fanno tutto alla luce del sole) dalla stessa Rai.


Ma la Bildeberg, che suona come una azienda di muratori bergamaschi, è mai stata indagata? Con qualche risultato?
Ah no, La Spectre non può essere sottoposta a indagine essendo il centro direzionale dell'appecoramento...

No, perché in Italia ci siamo fatti andare bene la P2 ed il Piano di Rinascita Democratico che credo a molti di voi non dispiacerebbe.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Aprile 2022)

In caso di guerra, voglio i figli dei politici guerrafondai al fronte


----------



## danjr (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Istituto Piepoli, dopo un sondaggio condotto sul "sentiment" degli italiani riguardo la guerra, diversamente dai media (e relativa propaganda NDR) la maggioranza netta degli italiani vorrebbe un dialogo con la Russia. Meno di un terzo dell'elettorato, invece, si dichiara favorevole all'invio di armi all'Ucraina. Più della metà è spaventato dalla guerra e dal possibile allargamento del conflitto.
> 
> *TOLLERANZA ZERO. FLAME, PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DEFINITIVO.*


Non ci credo nemmeno minimamente a questo sondaggio


----------



## Andre96 (30 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> fu @Toby rosso nero ,d'altronde c'è stata una super inversione ad U dopo che gli hanno dato del "servo della nato"


Ce ne fosse uno con un minimo di etica e coerenza. Sono incredibili. Piume nel vento.


----------



## David Drills (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho visto tante trasmissioni, se vuoi ti posto i video.
> Anzi, il conduttore più famoso russo (con ville in Italia), è pure intervenuto a Rete 4 e ha ribadito.
> 
> Dai su, il più in vista in Italia è il filorusso Orsini.
> ...


Secondo me ti sfugge che stiamo parlando di propaganda occidentale, non filorussa...


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Secondo me ti sfugge che stiamo parlando di propaganda occidentale, non filorussa...



Si si avevo capito.
La propaganda esiste e lo farà per sempre.

Ma la nostra è propaganda.
Quella russa è Propaganda.


----------



## David Drills (30 Aprile 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Che qui ci siano grossi problemi è evidente, come è evidente, però, che non ci sia una propaganda a senso unico. Sicuramente Admin ha ragione sugli americani e la RAI, però è anche vero che qua è ben presente anche l'altro lato. Io conosco parecchia gente che è contro gli americani e tra un po' "simpatizza" la Russia e mica perchè sono dei gran intelligentoni che si informano, anzi. Se fosse una propaganda a senso unico, dubito che questi la penserebbero uguale, a malapena riescono a fare una ricerca su Google.
> Il problema della propaganda russa non è tanto l'inneggiare il proprio paese, ma tutto il resto.


Invece secondo me la propaganda occidentale è ancora più schifosa, perchè fa finta di dare spezio a chi la pensa diversamente ma in realtà gli Orsini etc sono considerati fenomeni da baraccone per fare show. Soprattutto è una propaganda terribilmente ipocrita, che parla di uno scontro tra bene e male dove noi, ovviamente, siamo il bene che protegge gli ideali (LOL).


----------



## danjr (30 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Secondo me ti sfugge che stiamo parlando di propaganda occidentale, non filorussa...


Già il fatto che ne puoi parlare è significativo


----------



## David Drills (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si avevo capito.
> La propaganda esiste e lo farà per sempre.
> 
> Ma la nostra è propaganda.
> Quella russa è Propaganda.


Una è chiaramente propaganda, l'altra è propaganda sotto cortina fumogena.
Per me l'unico modo per informarsi, oggi, è Limes. Lì si capiscono veramente le cose senza i filtri offerti dai Mentana, dai Formigli e dai De Benedetti.


----------



## David Drills (30 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Già il fatto che ne puoi parlare è significativo


Dici? Prova ad esternare una posizione filorussa in ambiente lavorativo in certi ambienti, poi ne riparliamo.

A me la cosa che fa tristezza assoluta è lo stato in cui versa l'informazione italiana. Asservita alla narrazione anglosassone e bisognosa di fare scoop, sensazionalismi, frasi ad effetto. L'altra sera dopo l'attacco a Kiev Repubblica e Corriere titolavano con un attacco nei pressi dell'ambasciata britannica. Vai su BBC e Guardian e non c'era una parola. Perchè? Perchè titolare a caratteri cubitali che i russi stuprano i bambini? Ci vogliamo credere veramente? Perchè su 3 morti causati da un bombardamento aereo, 1 è sempre un bambino?

Questa per me è propaganda: indirizzare il pensiero della popolazione verso un nemico costi quel che costi. Prima era il Covid, oggi è la Russia. Stessi meccanismi.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La propaganda russa (che fa schfo come tutte le propagande) almeno è pro Russia. La propaganda italiana è da schiavi con le catene attaccate ai piedi. E' la propaganda pro Usa e pro atlantismo. Alla direzione del TG1 hanno messo una che va a prendere ordini direttamente negli Usa. E' membro del gruppo Bilderberg come annunciato felicemente ed orgogliosamente (pensa a che punto siamo arrivati, ormai fanno tutto alla luce del sole) dalla stessa Rai.


La Maggioloni, che ha iniziato la sua direzione con servizi come "la giornata del no vax" e il 31 dicembre con un servizio "Draghi, un anno di successi". E poi ti accorgi che non siamo meglio della Russia.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nella prima tranche,si.
> Poi sono state girate all'ucraina armi ed equipaggiamento non più della II guerra mondiale.
> 
> E attenzione che ora (non so se è già stata approvata dal parlamento o no) si parla di semoventi m109,cingolati e mezzi blindati lince.
> ...


C'è da dire che almeno questi parlano, poi alla fine saranno inutili perchè Draghi è un autoritario e si è visto, ma spostano pur sempre l'attenzione del loro elettorato. La fintopposizione dove diavolo è??? Salvini è praticamente scomparso dopo tutte le figuracce fatte.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Già il fatto che ne puoi parlare è significativo


Ma tu che sognavi la carriera militare, sparare alla gente, obbedire ciecamente agli ordini, invece di pontificare che diavolo aspetti ad arruolarti? O fa troppo comodo il posto fisso statale ed é meglio mandare avanti gli altri?


----------



## Andre96 (30 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Invece secondo me la propaganda occidentale è ancora più schifosa, perchè fa finta di dare spezio a chi la pensa diversamente ma in realtà gli Orsini etc sono considerati fenomeni da baraccone per fare show. Soprattutto è una propaganda terribilmente ipocrita, che parla di uno scontro tra bene e male dove noi, ovviamente, siamo il bene che protegge gli ideali (LOL).


Capisco il tuo punto di vista e in parte lo condivido, però non credo sia proprio così. Su Orsini concordo, ma qua nonostante la propaganda sia più filo USA che russa, quella russa è comunque presente, è innegabile. Se no come si spiega che gente che non si informa da sola nemmeno per sbaglio, sia pro Putin guardando la TV normale? E no, non è perchè sono furbi e non ci cascano più, visto che poi ripetono a pappagallo tutto quello che sentono (questo anche chi è contro e pro USA eh, sia chiaro).
In Russia invece non hai proprio altri punti di vista.
Poi, ripeto, che qui in un certo senso sia tutto più subdolo, non ci sono dubbi, ma negare che ci sia anche propaganda vera (e quindi non solo show come nel caso di Orsini) contro gli USA, è ingenuo. Perchè poi mi tocca sentir parlare di Cuba, da persone che a malapena conoscono Hitler e Mussolini.


----------



## danjr (30 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Dici? Prova ad esternare una posizione filorussa in ambiente lavorativo in certi ambienti, poi ne riparliamo.
> 
> A me la cosa che fa tristezza assoluta è lo stato in cui versa l'informazione italiana. Asservita alla narrazione anglosassone e bisognosa di fare scoop, sensazionalismi, frasi ad effetto. L'altra sera dopo l'attacco a Kiev Repubblica e Corriere titolavano con un attacco nei pressi dell'ambasciata britannica. Vai su BBC e Guardian e non c'era una parola. Perchè? Perchè titolare a caratteri cubitali che i russi stuprano i bambini? Ci vogliamo credere veramente? Perchè su 3 morti causati da un bombardamento aereo, 1 è sempre un bambino?
> 
> Questa per me è propaganda: indirizzare il pensiero della popolazione verso un nemico costi quel che costi. Prima era il Covid, oggi è la Russia. Stessi meccanismi.


Assolutamente falso ciò che dici, almeno qua in Italia sento parlare tutti di quello che vogliono. Forse non hai ben presente cosa significhi propaganda. Se poi qualcuno ti guarda male per ciò che dici o pensi, quello non dipende dalla libertà di un paese


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

La democrazia, che piaccia o meno, non è un valore condiviso da tutte le Nazioni del Mondo perciò se si vuole mantenere la pace (o perlomeno evitare conflitti mondiali) di deve trattare anche con i regimi autoritari.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Aprile 2022)

Il canale pubblico televisivo Russia 1: con i nuovi missili Sarmat, Londra scomparirebbe in 202 secondi, Parigi in 200 secondi e Berlino in 106 secondi.


----------



## David Drills (30 Aprile 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista e in parte lo condivido, però non credo sia proprio così. Su Orsini concordo, ma qua nonostante la propaganda sia più filo USA che russa, quella russa è comunque presente, è innegabile. Se no come si spiega che gente che non si informa da sola nemmeno per sbaglio, sia pro Putin guardando la TV normale? E no, non è perchè sono furbi e non ci cascano più, visto che poi ripetono a pappagallo tutto quello che sentono (questo anche chi è contro e pro USA eh, sia chiaro).
> In Russia invece non hai proprio altri punti di vista.
> Poi, ripeto, che qui in un certo senso sia tutto più subdolo, non ci sono dubbi, ma negare che ci sia anche propaganda vera (e quindi non solo show come nel caso di Orsini) contro gli USA, è ingenuo. Perchè poi mi tocca sentir parlare di Cuba, da persone che a malapena conoscono Hitler e Mussolini.


Vero anche questo, "credere ciecamente" è sbagliato da entrambe le parti. Quello che critico è che la qualità dell'informazione non dovrebbe essere la stessa tra Rai 1, Repubblica, o "noncelodicono.org"... Certa narrazione antirussa è troppo assurda per essere vera ed evidente il tentativo di indirizzare l'opinione pubblica in un certo modo, e gli errori dell'occidente (e le sue porcate) sono troppo recenti per non essere ricordati anche da persone meno colte.


----------



## Andre96 (30 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Vero anche questo, "credere ciecamente" è sbagliato da entrambe le parti. Quello che critico è che la qualità dell'informazione non dovrebbe essere la stessa tra Rai 1, Repubblica, o "noncelodicono.org"... Certa narrazione antirussa è troppo assurda per essere vera ed evidente il tentativo di indirizzare l'opinione pubblica in un certo modo, e gli errori dell'occidente (e le sue porcate) sono troppo recenti per non essere ricordati anche da persone meno colte.


Sfortunatamente (o fortunatamente? Punti di vista) noi facciamo parte del blocco occidentale, quindi ci sarà sempre il tentativo di nascondere i propri errori e di remare da questo lato. Ecco perchè poi anche la Rai che tra tutte le TV dovrebbe essere quella più trasparente e giusta coi cittadini, è quella che alla fine rema di più verso questa direzione. Dobbiamo ritenerlo giusto? Certo che no, questo è uno dei tanti problemi del paese. Poi con tutti i nuovi mezzi, l'informazione ormai è andata a farsi benedire, a mio modo di vedere. Ti ricordo che l'altro giorno hanno dato per morto un uomo tanto per dare uno scoop in anteprima. Tra gentaglia che cerca lo scoop e altri che disinformano per fini politici, siamo inguaiati.
Personalmente ormai sono quasi indifferente alle notizie, perchè so che in un modo o nell'altro c'è sempre qualcosa sotto. E, ahimè, non credo di essere l'unico.


----------



## Sam (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho visto tante trasmissioni, se vuoi ti posto i video.
> Anzi, il conduttore più famoso russo (con ville in Italia), è pure intervenuto a Rete 4 e ha ribadito.
> 
> Dai su, il più in vista in Italia è il filorusso Orsini.
> ...


Anch'io ne ho viste tante nella mia vita.
Tipo...































e potrei andare avanti ancora, riempendo il post che manco l'album delle figurine Panini.

Quando si dice pluralismo dell'informazione.
In Italia la propaganda non esiste, è un invenzione dei comunisti. (semicit.)


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La propaganda crea mostri ancora più pericolosi. E la storia lo insegna.


La gente si è rotta le balle adesso. Soprattutto dopo i 2 anni osceni di pandemia. Sto notato che tanta gente che era favorevole a salvare l’ucraina in ogni modo si è stufata e sta cambiando idea. Ma era logico, era solo questione di tempo. La propaganda becera, funziona fino ad un certo punto.
Poi quando tocchi con mano gli enormi problemi e i rischi che derivano da certe STUPIDE prese di posizione, finisce cosi.
Gli amanti dello spezzamento di reni russi, rimarranno delusi a breve…


----------



## David Drills (30 Aprile 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Personalmente ormai sono quasi indifferente alle notizie, perchè so che in un modo o nell'altro c'è sempre qualcosa sotto. E, ahimè, non credo di essere l'unico.



Ecco, la penso esattamente nello stesso modo!!!


----------



## Igniorante (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La propaganda crea mostri ancora più pericolosi. E la storia lo insegna.



Non per dire, ma allora Putin è il primo 

Altro che Zelensky.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ecco, la penso esattamente nello stesso modo!!!


La colpa la si dà sempre alla popolazione. Andate a vedere quanto faceva Radio Radio su Youtube prima del 2020 e adesso. Certi botti di visualizzazioni non si spiegano altrimenti, la gente non si fida più dei media e dal covid in poi è una crollo per questi burattini giornalai. Andatevi a sentire l'intervista di Massimo Mazzucco all'ex presidente Rai Marcello Foa (fatto fuori ovviamente dal governo Draghi), che ha dichiarato che la gente non si fida più dei mass media perchè oggettivamente non raccontano più la realtà e non fanno altro che il megafono del governo.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Solo i più minorati mentali vogliono entrare in guerra


La gente non capisce la gravità della situazione. Finto buonismo e parole dure a casa sul divano…


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Una è chiaramente propaganda, l'altra è propaganda sotto cortina fumogena.
> Per me l'unico modo per informarsi, oggi, è Limes. Lì si capiscono veramente le cose senza i filtri offerti dai Mentana, dai Formigli e dai De Benedetti.


Concordo. Limes è spettacolare


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

Intanto i "liberatori" russi hanno sparato su un pullman di civili che stavano lasciando l'area di Luhansk per andare verso ovest. 
Gli stessi civili che dicevano di voler proteggere, evidentemente vogliono proteggere solo quelli che piacciono a loro.

E chissà che fine hanno fatto gli ucraini delle zone occupate deportati forzatamente in Russia.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Il canale pubblico televisivo Russia 1: con i nuovi missili Sarmat, Londra scomparirebbe in 202 secondi, Parigi in 200 secondi e Berlino in 106 secondi.



Ho visto, quelli sono dei kamikaze.

Oppure ci prendono per il culo a spaventarci.

Non l'ho ancora capito sinceramente


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho visto, quelli sono dei kamikaze.
> 
> Oppure ci prendono per il culo a spaventarci.
> 
> Non l'ho ancora capito sinceramente


È semplicemente propaganda interna per far vedere ai russi che loro sono forti e che l'occidente deve temerli.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Istituto Piepoli, dopo un sondaggio condotto sul "sentiment" degli italiani riguardo la guerra, diversamente dai media (e relativa propaganda NDR) la maggioranza netta degli italiani vorrebbe un dialogo con la Russia. Meno di un terzo dell'elettorato, invece, si dichiara favorevole all'invio di armi all'Ucraina. Più della metà è spaventato dalla guerra e dal possibile allargamento del conflitto.
> 
> *TOLLERANZA ZERO. FLAME, PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DEFINITIVO.*


Non ci hanno mai creduto, si è stupidi fino a un certo punto


----------



## __king george__ (30 Aprile 2022)

agli italiani (la maggioranza) non frega nulla ne dell'ucraina ne della russia...non interessa nulla di nessuna propaganda ne posizione...hanno solamente paura di restare al freddo o essere bombardati...questa in sintesi è l'unica reale analisi del pensiero degli italiani


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> agli italiani (la maggioranza) non frega nulla ne dell'ucraina ne della russia...non interessa nulla di nessuna propaganda ne posizione...hanno solamente paura di restare al freddo o essere bombardati...questa in sintesi è l'unica reale analisi del pensiero degli italiani



Il problema, è che si dimentica il problema generale 

Mettiamo di essere totalmente neutri, ci facciamo i cavoli nostri.

1) siamo cosi sicuri il gas russo arrivi ci fosse una guerra totale?
Io guarderei una mappa prima.

2) le materie prime, e questo c è poco da discuterne, aumenterebbero a prescindere.

L' unico rischio che eviteremo sarebbe (forse) quello di qualche missile sulla capoccia, che non sarebbe poco 
Ma aggiungeremmo quello di un futuro con tutti che ci guardano storto.

"Il mondo è complesso, Greta" cit


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È semplicemente propaganda interna per far vedere ai russi che loro sono forti e che l'occidente deve temerli.


Io credo che vadano temuti, al di là della propaganda


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io credo che vadano temuti, al di là della propaganda


Amico mio decidiamoci, prima dici che non credi a Putin che "gioca a Risiko" , che non attaccherà mai la NATO. Ora mi dici che vanno temuti, allora se vanno temuti bisogna fare qualcosa per fermarli dato che ormai stanno dimostrando di non essere affidabili in nulla, bugie su bugie, promesse mai mantenute.

Qua pur di andare contro ai governi occidentali si fa e si dice di tutto, una ipocrisia totale dove l'altra parte non viene considerata, gli errori non li devono fare solo "i nostri", gli altri hanno libertà di azione e di parola, possono minacciare con le armi nucleari e si dice che hanno ragione, dall'altra parte dicono che Putin è un criminale e sono dei pazzi scriteriati.

L'America fa i suoi interessi geopolitici ed è il male assoluto, la Russia fa i suoi interessi geopolitici rende instabile il Donbas per anni, tenta di influenzare l'ucraina in tutti i modi ed hanno ragione.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Amico mio decidiamoci, prima dici che non credi a Putin che "gioca a Risiko" , che non attaccherà mai la NATO. Ora mi dici che vanno temuti, allora se vanno temuti bisogna fare qualcosa per fermarli dato che ormai stanno dimostrando di non essere affidabili in nulla, bugie su bugie, promesse mai mantenute.
> 
> Qua pur di andare contro ai governi occidentali si fa e si dice di tutto, una ipocrisia totale dove l'altra parte non viene considerata, gli errori non li devono fare solo "i nostri", gli altri hanno libertà di azione e di parola, possono minacciare con le armi nucleari e si dice che hanno ragione, dall'altra parte dicono che Putin è un criminale e sono dei pazzi scriteriati.
> 
> L'America fa i suoi interessi geopolitici ed è il male assoluto, la Russia fa i suoi interessi geopolitici rende instabile il Donbas per anni, tenta di influenzare l'ucraina in tutti i modi ed hanno ragione.


Alt:
Vanno temuti perché comunque sono una superpotenza con un sacco di armi soprattutto NUCLEARI. Io temerei anche l’Iran se mi minaccia con l’atomica soprattutto perché odia noi occidentali/cristiani ma di certo non avrei paura di possibili guerre di conquista così come non mi spaventa il risiko russo. Io ho solo pura dell’atomica. Battiamo sempre sul solito punto? Provare a fermarli vuol dire terza guerra mondiale. Dillo chiaramente che vuoi la guerra e stop.

Il resto del discorso non mi interessa perché non mi tocca. Io dico sempre solo ciò che penso.
Fossi in te, guarderei un po’ a 360 gradi perché l’ipocrisia è OVUNQUE


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Alt:
> Vanno temuti perché comunque sono una superpotenza con un sacco di armi soprattutto NUCLEARI. Io temerei anche l’Iran se mi minaccia con l’atomica soprattutto perché odia noi occidentali/cristiani ma di certo non avrei paura di possibili guerre di conquista così come non mi spaventa il risiko russo. Io ho solo pura dell’atomica. Battiamo sempre sul solito punto? Provare a fermarli vuol dire terza guerra mondiale. Dillo chiaramente che vuoi la guerra e stop.
> 
> Il resto del discorso non mi interessa perché non mi tocca. Io dico sempre solo ciò che penso.
> Fossi in te, guarderei un po’ a 360 gradi perché l’ipocrisia è OVUNQUE


Io non temo l'atomica perché secondo me è un bluff, nessuno la utilizzerà, non ha senso dare il via a qualcosa che distrugge anche te stesso.

Provare a fermarli vuol dire quello che si sta facendo ora, se la Russia poi attacca la NATO perché noi li abbiamo aiutati sono folli loro, sapevano benissimo ci sarebbe stata una reazione occidentale, solo che gli è andata male, pensavano di riuscire a fare cadere il governo ucraino in breve tempo così da mettere l'occidente davanti al fatto compiuto, non è riuscita questa cosa ed ora vanno avanti per non dover ammettere di aver fatto un casino immane.

Vuoi sapere come credo finirà questa cosa? I russi prenderanno il Donbas in un modo o nell'altro. Putin dichiarerà la vittoria ed annetterà unilateralmente i territori occupati, l'Ucraina non firmerà alcun accordo di pace e non riconoscerà la cessione dei territori. 
Resterà uno stato di guerra permanente a bassa intensità.

Putin potrà sbandierare una "vittoria" all'interno della Russia, gli ucraini potranno dire che non si sono arresi e la NATO dirà di aver fermato l'imperialismo russo. 
Con il tutto che porta ad una nuova guerra fredda tra blocco occidentale ed orientale.

Ovviamente mia opinione, posso tranquillamente sbagliarmi.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io non temo l'atomica perché secondo me è un bluff, nessuno la utilizzerà, non ha senso dare il via a qualcosa che distrugge anche te stesso.
> 
> Provare a fermarli vuol dire quello che si sta facendo ora, se la Russia poi attacca la NATO perché noi li abbiamo aiutati sono folli loro, sapevano benissimo ci sarebbe stata una reazione occidentale, solo che gli è andata male, pensavano di riuscire a fare cadere il governo ucraino in breve tempo così da mettere l'occidente davanti al fatto compiuto, non è riuscita questa cosa ed ora vanno avanti per non dover ammettere di aver fatto un casino immane.
> 
> ...



Cozza totalmente con le indiscrezioni sull' annuncio del 9 maggio, cioè guerra dichiarata ai nazisti.
Se vera,non pare uno che vuole fermarsi

Vedremo


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io non temo l'atomica perché secondo me è un bluff, nessuno la utilizzerà, non ha senso dare il via a qualcosa che distrugge anche te stesso.
> 
> Provare a fermarli vuol dire quello che si sta facendo ora, se la Russia poi attacca la NATO perché noi li abbiamo aiutati sono folli loro, sapevano benissimo ci sarebbe stata una reazione occidentale, solo che gli è andata male, pensavano di riuscire a fare cadere il governo ucraino in breve tempo così da mettere l'occidente davanti al fatto compiuto, non è riuscita questa cosa ed ora vanno avanti per non dover ammettere di aver fatto un casino immane.
> 
> ...


Spero l’atomica non venga mai usata davvero e rimanga sempre un meccanismo di semplice deterrenza. Però sai, Putin non mi pare più tanto sobrio e i russi sono strani, chi mi dice che messo alle strette e magari è davvero malato, non tiri qualche confetto atomico? Puoi escluderlo?

Provare a fermarli così come dici tu, vedi bene che non basta. Per me lo sai, abbiamo fatto già troppo e mi sarei fermato molto primo (probabilmente io non sarei mai intervenuto, lo dico onestamente). Non si ferma e quindi ti rimane entrare in guerra prima o poi. Ne vale la pena? Per me ASSOLUTAMENTE NO!
Sicuramente hanno sbagliato tutto in questa guerra ,ogni previsione e ogni strategia ma comunque non si fermano.

Non credo si accontenti solo del Donbas e della Crimea , per me vorrà prendere anche tutta là zona di Odessa, il sud-est dell’Ucraina per farsi uno stato cuscinetto vassallo. Non si fermerà tanto presto e non sarà facile. Può essere che sia come dici tu. Magari finirà tra tanti anni e avremo una situazione come Cipro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cozza totalmente con le indiscrezioni sull' annuncio del 9 maggio, cioè guerra dichiarata ai nazisti.
> Se vera,non pare uno che vuole fermarsi
> 
> Vedremo


Onestamente spero sia solo una voce infondata. Altrimenti vorrebbe dire che possono mettere in piedi una forza combattente per combattere su più fronti e sarebbe una mossa pericolosa, certo ci vorrebbero mesi eh, non si tratta di giorni per fare una cosa del genere.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io non temo l'atomica perché secondo me è un bluff, nessuno la utilizzerà, non ha senso dare il via a qualcosa che distrugge anche te stesso.
> 
> Provare a fermarli vuol dire quello che si sta facendo ora, se la Russia poi attacca la NATO perché noi li abbiamo aiutati sono folli loro, sapevano benissimo ci sarebbe stata una reazione occidentale, solo che gli è andata male, pensavano di riuscire a fare cadere il governo ucraino in breve tempo così da mettere l'occidente davanti al fatto compiuto, non è riuscita questa cosa ed ora vanno avanti per non dover ammettere di aver fatto un casino immane.
> 
> ...



penso proprio che finirà così.


----------



## Gunnar67 (30 Aprile 2022)

Dopo l'Impero Romano, gli italiani sono diventati un popolo di conigli che ha perso nella storia tutte le guerre che ha fatto, tranne forse la Prima Guerra Mondiale dove non si poteva non vincere, visti gli alleati che avevamo. Ogni volta che é passato di qui un invasore gli abbiamo fatto ponti d'oro e leccato il deretano fino allo sfinimento. Il motto era "Francia o Spagna, purché se magna". Adesso ce la stiamo facendo tutti sotto per la fifa blu che ci incute la Russia. A noi che un paese vicino venga sventrato invaso stuprato ce ne frega poco, l'importante é non rompere le scatole al bullo di turno. In questo caso scatta il motto "chi si fa i c suoi campa cent'anni" e amenitá del genere. Tutte cose che tra l'altro hanno fatto proliferare dalle nostre parti le mille mafie e hanno fatto coprire i secolari abusi sui minori nelle sacrestie. La paura, il conigliare e scappare, viene coperto da nobili voci come "pace", "dialogo", "no alle armi", "é propaganda americana" etc... In realtá dietro ai putiniani nostrani e ai pacifisti di vari colori politici si nasconde l'olezzo della cacca nei pantaloni.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che la Luiss ha chiuso l’Osservatorio sulla sicurezza internazionale diretto da Orsini.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che la Luiss ha chiuso l’Osservatorio sulla sicurezza internazionale diretto da Orsini.



Ieri è uscito con un'altra perla "Hitler non voleva la seconda guerra mondiale"


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri è uscito con un'altra perla "Hitler non voleva la seconda guerra mondiale"



Che dica cose giuste e cose del tutto fuori luogo una Nazione che si vanta di essere libera deve dare voce a tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che dica cose giuste e cose del tutto fuori luogo una Nazione che si vanta di essere libera deve dare voce a tutti.



È il più famoso dei virostar, ehm scusa, il più famoso dei guerrostar, ospitato nella tv di Stato dove può fare monologhi senza essere interroto (come sicuramente saprai, ormai una rarità in un talk, ti danno 60 secondi per esprimere un concetto), di visibilità ne ha abbastanza dai.
Poi sta a lui come usarla, la visibilità enorme gliel hanno data, di certo non è censurato.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È il più famoso dei virostar, ehm scusa, il più famoso dei guerrostar, ospitato nella tv di Stato dove può fare monologhi senza essere interroto (come sicuramente saprai, ormai una rarità in un talk, ti danno 60 secondi per esprimere un concetto), di visibilità ne ha abbastanza dai.
> Poi sta a lui come usarla, la visibilità enorme gliel hanno data, di certo non è censurato.



Quelli che vanno censurati sono personaggi tipo la Grubber e lo stuolo interminabile degli oltraggiosi e meschini servi del potere che fanno lavaggio del cervello alla TV e sui media 24h7, non questi tizi.

La propaganda di sistema itagliana è ben peggiore di quella russa, visto i danni che ha fatto alle menti già precarie del popolino. Almeno il russo medio si fa andare bene un sistema che protegge la propria nazione, noi apriamo il deretano a chiunque.

Sodomizzati e contenti.


----------



## Sam (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri è uscito con un'altra perla "Hitler non voleva la seconda guerra mondiale"


Quella non è una perla, ma un dato di fatto. Solo che, come al solito, la gente è abituata a pensare a quel periodo come ad un cartone animato Walt Disney, ma con il Principe Azzurro giudeo paralitico che, anziché a cavallo, combatteva per la libertà sulla sedia a rotelle.

Nessuno se non Londra e Washington, note plutocrazie in mano alla finanza sionista, voleva una guerra di tali dimensioni e durata.
Le tre Potenze dell'Asse non hanno mai avuto l'intenzione di distruggere le altre potenze, sebbene nella propaganda filo-alleata, si dipingevano i tre leader come i cattivoni dei cartoni animati con le loro risate malvagie intenti a spartirsi il mondo.
Ciò che volevano scardinare erano lo status quo che vedeva Londra, Washington e, in misura minore, Parigi come i dominatori assoluti e padroni di ogni risorsa e bene del pianeta, e il sistema finanziario che queste usavano come strumento di ricatto.

La guerra totale la volevano proprio gli anglo-americani, che vedevano nella lotta al sistema finanziario il più grande pericolo mortale per le loro economie, oltre al fatto che non tolleravano che ci fosse un terzo sistema di potere (la cosiddetta Terza Posizione), che si contrapponesse alle due forme di capitalismo (privato anglosassone e di Stato bolscevico).
Senza contare che la guerra totale conveniva agli inglesi, perché avrebbe contrapposto la Germania e la Francia, che si sarebbero annullate a vicenda, eliminando qualunque potenziale rivale continentale al dominio britannico, mentre Londra si sarebbe dovuta impegnare solo a distruggere la, all'epoca davvero temuta, concorrenza di Roma.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Dopo l'Impero Romano, gli italiani sono diventati un popolo di conigli che ha perso nella storia tutte le guerre che ha fatto, tranne forse la Prima Guerra Mondiale dove non si poteva non vincere, visti gli alleati che avevamo. Ogni volta che é passato di qui un invasore gli abbiamo fatto ponti d'oro e leccato il deretano fino allo sfinimento. Il motto era "Francia o Spagna, purché se magna". Adesso ce la stiamo facendo tutti sotto per la fifa blu che ci incute la Russia. A noi che un paese vicino venga sventrato invaso stuprato ce ne frega poco, l'importante é non rompere le scatole al bullo di turno. In questo caso scatta il motto "chi si fa i c suoi campa cent'anni" e amenitá del genere. Tutte cose che tra l'altro hanno fatto proliferare dalle nostre parti le mille mafie e hanno fatto coprire i secolari abusi sui minori nelle sacrestie. La paura, il conigliare e scappare, viene coperto da nobili voci come "pace", "dialogo", "no alle armi", "é propaganda americana" etc... In realtá dietro ai putiniani nostrani e ai pacifisti di vari colori politici si nasconde l'olezzo della cacca nei pantaloni.



Questo "conigli che hanno paura di una bomba" sa tanto di un ritorno alla famosa frase "stupidi che hanno paura di una puntura".

A parte che il fatto che aver paura di una bomba non è da conigli,ma è una cosa normalissima.
A meno che anche tu non sia l'ennesimo rambo del forum 
A parte che il fatto stesso della bomba non è il motivo principale dell'essere contrari a questa scemenza pro-ucraina qui,santa-ucraina li.
Perchè prima di buttarci a capofitto in una guerra inutile che a noi non tocca MINIMAMENTE,bisognava valutare pro e contro.

Invece niente,conigli (si,ora lo uso io il termine conigli) come siamo ci siamo accodati alle decisioni delle altre nazioni,senza pensare minimamente al dopo.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quella non è una perla, ma un dato di fatto. Solo che, come al solito, la gente è abituata a pensare a quel periodo come ad un cartone animato Walt Disney, ma con il Principe Azzurro giudeo paralitico che, anziché a cavallo, combatteva per la libertà sulla sedia a rotelle.
> 
> Nessuno se non Londra e Washington, note plutocrazie in mano alla finanza sionista, voleva una guerra di tali dimensioni e durata.
> Le tre Potenze dell'Asse non hanno mai avuto l'intenzione di distruggere le altre potenze, sebbene nella propaganda filo-alleata, si dipingevano i tre leader come i cattivoni dei cartoni animati con le loro risate malvagie intenti a spartirsi il mondo.
> ...




“La guerra totale la volevano proprio gli anglo-americani”

Non è cambiato nulla in pratica.


----------



## Controcorrente (1 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quella non è una perla, ma un dato di fatto. Solo che, come al solito, la gente è abituata a pensare a quel periodo come ad un cartone animato Walt Disney, ma con il Principe Azzurro giudeo paralitico che, anziché a cavallo, combatteva per la libertà sulla sedia a rotelle.
> 
> Nessuno se non Londra e Washington, note plutocrazie in mano alla finanza sionista, voleva una guerra di tali dimensioni e durata.
> Le tre Potenze dell'Asse non hanno mai avuto l'intenzione di distruggere le altre potenze, sebbene nella propaganda filo-alleata, si dipingevano i tre leader come i cattivoni dei cartoni animati con le loro risate malvagie intenti a spartirsi il mondo.
> ...



Si infatti ha fatto giusto un paio di invasioni e qualche milione di ebrei, zingari ed omosessuali sterminati, però sappiamo che chi davvero voleva la seconda guerra mondiale erano gli Americani. Hitler voleva solo giocare un po’ con lo sterminio, ma giusto per divertimento personale e scardinare l’ordine mondiale.

Permalosi questi alleati. Lui mai avrebbe voluto una guerra mondiale, non aveva fatto quasi nulla per meritarsi l’odio di tutto il mondo in effetti, erano quegli americanacci che non vedevano l’ora di trovare un pretesto come i forni crematori e i campi di concentramento…. Dimmi te se devo fare una guerra mondiale per così poco.

Ovviamene senza averti letto in altri post immagino che la guerra in Ucraina non sia un’invasione barbara ma voluta dagli USA, giusto?


----------



## Controcorrente (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> “La guerra totale la volevano proprio gli anglo-americani”
> 
> Non è cambiato nulla in pratica.


Beh, di sicuro per chi si costruisce in testa la sua realtà virtuale per dare la colpa di tutto agli USA no, sempre colpa loro è.

C’è anche chi si dice sicuro del fatto che il mondo fosse popolato da giganti, se uno vive in un mondo di fantasia può supporre qualsiasi cosa e inventarsi prove che gli diano ragione.


----------



## Sam (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Si infatti ha fatto giusto un paio di invasioni


In guerra invadere un paese è una cosa del tutto normale. Si combatte proprio per quello.
O pensi che gli Alleati non abbiano mai invaso nessuno?
Perché, sai, in Iran avrebbero da ridire al riguardo. 



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> e qualche milione di ebrei, zingari ed omosessuali sterminati,


No no, dai le cifre esatte: sei milioni.
Se non metti il numero magico, qualche sionista se la potrebbe prendere.



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> però sappiamo che chi davvero voleva la seconda guerra mondiale erano gli Americani. Hitler voleva solo giocare un po’ con lo sterminio, ma giusto per divertimento personale e scardinare l’ordine mondiale.


Ma certo, il fottuto concetto di sterminio basato sul prendere gente a caso, metterla su un treno, trasportarla dall'altra parte del continente, solo per gassarla in delle camere.
Tutto queste spendendo vagonate di denaro in carbone, acciaio e tutto ciò che serviva, per muovere treni e costruire ferrovie, anziché usare quel denaro nell'industria pesante.

Pensa che idiota che era Tito che, pur di uccidere, gettava la gente viva nei fossati noti come foibe. Doveva prendere lezioni da Hitler e spendere soldi nell'alta velocità. Magari all'epoca avremmo avuto il Frecciarossa jugoslavo.



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Permalosi questi alleati.


Non permalosi. Plutocratici.



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ovviamene senza averti letto in altri post immagino che la guerra in Ucraina non sia un’invasione barbara ma voluta dagli USA, giusto?


La guerra in Ucraina è un gioco di muscoli fra potenze, per interferire con la sfera d'influenza altrui, fatto in un paese di cui non frega niente a nessuno.
Chi pensa ancora che ci sia un invasore e gli altri che lottano per la libertà farebbe bene a tornare a leggere Topolino, o libri di fiabe più consoni a tale livello di cultura.


----------



## Sam (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Beh, di sicuro per chi si costruisce in testa la sua realtà virtuale per dare la colpa di tutto agli USA no, sempre colpa loro è.
> 
> C’è anche chi si dice sicuro del fatto che il mondo fosse popolato da giganti, se uno vive in un mondo di fantasia può supporre qualsiasi cosa e inventarsi prove che gli diano ragione.


Il problema è che non si può parlare di realtà virtuale quando furono gli stessi americani e lo stesso Churchill ad ammettere la cosa.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

L’argomento di questa discussione è chiaro. Gli italiani, in larga parte, non sono d’accordo con il continuare ad inviare armi perché temono ripercussioni gravissime per il nostro Paese. Chi tanto si batte per assicurare la democrazia in Ucraina inizi a rispettare quella italiana.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2022)

Una provocazione: gli occidentali sono (siamo) diventati talmente fifoni, codardi e abbonati al benessere che una guerra sulla capoccia forse farebbe risvegliare un po' di amor proprio e disciplina in molti (e mi ci metto dentro anche io eh... Non giudico, constato).
Siamo una banda di rammolliti.
Lo dicevano gli antichi romani: uomini forti creano tempi prosperi, tempi prosperi creano uomini deboli, uomini deboli creano tempi ardui, tempi ardui creano uomini forti.
È un ciclo senza fine: temo che noi siamo gli uomini deboli figli del benessere costruito da quelli forti, e stiamo creando tempi ardui che creeranno gli uomini forti di domani.

Tanto il benessere che cerchiamo in ogni modo di tutelare ha una data di scadenza molto ravvicinata: guerra o non guerra il nostro paese è morto e sepolto e in molti se ne accorgeranno da qui a 20 anni.
A chi non riuscirá a farsi una vita altrove attende la miseria nerissima, Putin o non Putin.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una provocazione: gli occidentali sono (siamo) diventati talmente fifoni, codardi e abbonati al benessere che una guerra sulla capoccia forse farebbe risvegliare un po' di amor proprio e disciplina in molti (e mi ci metto dentro anche io eh... Non giudico, constato).
> Siamo una banda di rammolliti.
> Lo dicevano gli antichi romani: uomini forti creano tempi prosperi, tempi prosperi creano uomini deboli, uomini deboli creano tempi ardui, tempi ardui creano uomini forti.
> È un ciclo senza fine: temo che noi siamo gli uomini deboli figli del benessere costruito da quelli forti, e stiamo creando tempi ardui che creeranno gli uomini forti di domani.
> ...




Ogni tanto scrivi qualcosa di condivisibile


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Dopo l'Impero Romano, gli italiani sono diventati un popolo di conigli che ha perso nella storia tutte le guerre che ha fatto, tranne forse la Prima Guerra Mondiale dove non si poteva non vincere, visti gli alleati che avevamo. Ogni volta che é passato di qui un invasore gli abbiamo fatto ponti d'oro e leccato il deretano fino allo sfinimento. Il motto era "Francia o Spagna, purché se magna". Adesso ce la stiamo facendo tutti sotto per la fifa blu che ci incute la Russia. A noi che un paese vicino venga sventrato invaso stuprato ce ne frega poco, l'importante é non rompere le scatole al bullo di turno. In questo caso scatta il motto "chi si fa i c suoi campa cent'anni" e amenitá del genere. Tutte cose che tra l'altro hanno fatto proliferare dalle nostre parti le mille mafie e hanno fatto coprire i secolari abusi sui minori nelle sacrestie. La paura, il conigliare e scappare, viene coperto da nobili voci come "pace", "dialogo", "no alle armi", "é propaganda americana" etc... In realtá dietro ai putiniani nostrani e ai pacifisti di vari colori politici si nasconde l'olezzo della cacca nei pantaloni.


Ottimo discorso eh.
Hai già preso il fucile e ti sei arruolato, tu, o uomo coraggioso che nulla temi?


----------



## Controcorrente (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ottimo discorso eh.
> Hai già preso il fucile e ti sei arruolato, tu, o uomo coraggioso che nulla temi?


Scusa se te lo dico ma sembra un disco rotto. Tra il volersi arruolare e il ritenere che la NATO dovrebbe appoggiare l’Ucraina con l’invio di armi e non accettare passivamente questa ignobile invasione c’è una differenza sostanziale. Fermo restando che non escludo nella mia vita (mi auguro non si ponga mai la necessità di dover scegliere ovviamente) di rischiare la mia vita per quelli che ritengo essere valori imprescindibili, l’equazione aiuto militare all’Ucraina = ingresso in guerra dell’Italia semplicemente non esiste.

Volete dirmi che questo comporterà danni economici? Allora si, sono disposto a subirli per questo. (Anche perché il resto dell’Europa dubbi non ne ha, e anche se l’Italia potesse farlo e si smarcasse subirebbe comunque gli stessi danni).

Volete dirmi che c’è una remota possibilità che questo si trasformi in un conflitto mondiale? Se così sarà non è certo per l’appoggio militare, ma perché comunque Putin lo vuole… nessun leader sano di mente da il via a una guerra nucleare, se lo fa, non è certo per una “provocazione” ma solo perché stava cercando il pretesto per farlo. E anche se così fosse, credo sia giusto porsi DA SUBITO (e per una volta senza dubbi) dalla parte giusta della storia ed essere pronti a reagire.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Scusa se te lo dico ma sembra un disco rotto. Tra il volersi arruolare e il ritenere che la NATO dovrebbe appoggiare l’Ucraina con l’invio di armi e non accettare passivamente questa ignobile invasione c’è una differenza sostanziale. Fermo restando che non escludo nella mia vita (mi auguro non si ponga mai la necessità di dover scegliere ovviamente) di rischiare la mia vita per quelli che ritengo essere valori imprescindibili, l’equazione aiuto militare all’Ucraina = ingresso in guerra dell’Italia semplicemente non esiste.
> 
> Volete dirmi che questo comporterà danni economici? Allora si, sono disposto a subirli per questo. (Anche perché il resto dell’Europa dubbi non ne ha, e anche se l’Italia potesse farlo e si smarcasse subirebbe comunque gli stessi danni).
> 
> Volete dirmi che c’è una remota possibilità che questo si trasformi in un conflitto mondiale? Se così sarà non è certo per l’appoggio militare, ma perché comunque Putin lo vuole… nessun leader sano di mente da il via a una guerra nucleare, se lo fa, non è certo per una “provocazione” ma solo perché stava cercando il pretesto per farlo. E anche se così fosse, credo sia giusto porsi DA SUBITO (e per una volta senza dubbi) dalla parte giusta della storia ed essere pronti a reagire.


Buon per te. Fai ciò che ti pare, ci mancherebbe.
Ma il disco rotto siete voi, se per voi va bene cosi ok, magari per tanti altri non è così come dici tu. Quindi noi siamo conigli e voi siete rambo. A ciascuno il suo


----------



## Sam (1 Maggio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Dopo l'Impero Romano, gli italiani sono diventati un popolo di conigli che ha perso nella storia tutte le guerre che ha fatto, tranne forse la Prima Guerra Mondiale dove non si poteva non vincere, visti gli alleati che avevamo. Ogni volta che é passato di qui un invasore gli abbiamo fatto ponti d'oro e leccato il deretano fino allo sfinimento. Il motto era "Francia o Spagna, purché se magna". Adesso ce la stiamo facendo tutti sotto per la fifa blu che ci incute la Russia. A noi che un paese vicino venga sventrato invaso stuprato ce ne frega poco, l'importante é non rompere le scatole al bullo di turno. In questo caso scatta il motto "chi si fa i c suoi campa cent'anni" e amenitá del genere. Tutte cose che tra l'altro hanno fatto proliferare dalle nostre parti le mille mafie e hanno fatto coprire i secolari abusi sui minori nelle sacrestie. La paura, il conigliare e scappare, viene coperto da nobili voci come "pace", "dialogo", "no alle armi", "é propaganda americana" etc... In realtá dietro ai putiniani nostrani e ai pacifisti di vari colori politici si nasconde l'olezzo della cacca nei pantaloni.


C'è tanto di quel qualunquismo e anti-italianismo, figlio del comunismo filo-sovietico e del mito della Resistenza, che sembra quasi di leggere le scemenze tipiche del 25 Aprile.

Gli italiani hanno perso tutte le guerre?
A me risulta che la guerra italo-turca del 1912 sia stata vinta, con l'ottenimento dei territori che compongono oggi l'odierna Libia e l'occupazione del Dodecaneso. Guerra tra l'altro importante, perché ha visto per la prima volta l'impiego dell'aviazione (e furono gli italiani a sperimentarla) come mezzo bellico.
A me risulta che la guerra d'Etiopia del 1936 sia stata vinta.
A me risulta che la coalizione in cui parteciparono i volontari italiani in Spagna abbia vinto la guerra civile nel 1939.

Oltretutto sarebbe interessante capire il concetto di "con gli alleati che avevamo non potevamo non vincere", visto che l'apporto degli Alleati nella Prima Guerra Mondiale sul fronte meridionale è stato quasi nullo, e l'Italia ha fronteggiato un nemico imponente come l'Austria-Ungheria, che pur avendo problemi con le nazionalità interne (specialmente nelle aree di nazionalità boema e croata), aveva comunque uno dei più prestigiosi eserciti di terra dell'epoca, sorretta da divisioni tedesche. E lo ha fatto anche dopo che, con la ritirata dell'Impero Russo, il fronte orientale oramai sguarnito concentrò le sue forze proprio in quello meridionale, portando poi agli eventi di Caporetto.
Mi risulta di contro l'importanza del blocco navale italiano, che fornì vantaggi agli Alleati mica da ridere, visto che tagliò le gambe a Vienna e Berlino nell'approvvigionamento petrolifero e di risorse via Mediterraneo. Tanto che fu uno dei punti su cui Hitler insistette, nella sua intenzione di allineare Italia e Germania, visto che fu motivo di critica nei confronti della politica anti-italiana adottata dagli Asburgo.
Mi risulta anche che dopo la resa dell'Austria-Ungheria, furono gli italiani ad andare ad aiutare sul fronte occidentale gli Alleati, che invece si trovavano in piena condizione di stasi, visto che, al netto delle rivolte interne nella Germania imperiale, la guerra la si stava combattendo, come al solito, in territorio francese.

Ma sì, continuiamo pure con la retorica degli italiani popolo di fifoni, tanto cara ai figli di traditori come Togliatti e De Gasperi. Gli uomini che andavano a leccare il deretano rispettivamente a USA e URSS per avere la pagnotta da portare a casa.

Se poi la questione è perdere la guerra perché un americano ti ha regalato la barretta di cioccolato in cambio della testa di un tuo connazionale, sono anche d'accordo. Ma di eroi ce ne sono stati. E tanti.
Come diceva Santo Pelliccia: le nostre imprese le rispettano più all'estero che in Italia.


----------



## Milanoide (1 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> C'è tanto di quel qualunquismo e anti-italianismo, figlio del comunismo filo-sovietico e del mito della Resistenza, che sembra quasi di leggere le scemenze tipiche del 25 Aprile.
> 
> Gli italiani hanno perso tutte le guerre?
> A me risulta che la guerra italo-turca del 1912 sia stata vinta, con l'ottenimento dei territori che compongono oggi l'odierna Libia e l'occupazione del Dodecaneso. Guerra tra l'altro importante, perché ha visto per la prima volta l'impiego dell'aviazione (e furono gli italiani a sperimentarla) come mezzo bellico.
> ...


Però contestualizziamo politicamente alcuni successi ed insuccessi militari:

Guerra italo-turca contro uno dei due imperi malati, avviati entrambi verso un inesorabile disfacimento, minati da nazionalismi interni ed in Medio Oriente da mire franco-britanniche (in conflitto fra loro).

Guerra contro l'Etiopia parte di un colonialismo tardivo ed antistorico. Parte della presunta "missione civilizzatrice" italiana attuata contro un paese già cristiano. Per fa cusé? Per farsi poi legare mani e piedi a Hitler che durante le conseguenti sanzioni economiche della Societa delle Nazioni all'Italia (per punire l'aggressione Italiana all'Etiopia ) ci aiutó ad aggirarle? Hitler che fino al 1934 si vedeva sbarrare il passo verso l'Austria dal Mussolini protettore di Vienna e poi ricevette luce verde? O Hitler se la prese e basta perché di li in poi l'allievo aveva superato il maestro ed una guerra di grandiosa espansione aveva rivelato le debolezze intrinseche?

Non vedo niente di cui gloriarsi nella partecipazione ad una guerra civile straniera con mezzi da esercito regolare.

Nel Corno d'Africa a fine '800 siamo stati i primi occidentali a cui le fiere popolazioni locali hanno fatto "il braso".

Nel 1940 vogliamo partecipare al banchetto di pace dichiarando guerra alla Francia già soccombente, senza attaccare, ordini di servizio SME documentati, ma venendo noi attaccati pesantemente. Coerentissimo!
Senza zio Adolfo la Francia l'armistizio con noi non lo avrebbe firmato.

Poi combiniamo qualche altra "impiastrata" in Grecia, costringiamo i crucchi a venire a salvarci e così facendo ritardiamo l'attacco nazista alla Russia. E attaccare la Russia nella stagione sbagliata può essere fatale...

Senza quelle "impiastrate" velleitarie chissà...
... Forse oggi viaggeremmo sulle Autobahn e Deutsche Bahn anziché su Autostrade per l'Itaglietta e Ferrovie dello Staterello.

Però quando Benito proponeva ad Adolfo i nostri favolosi Alpini-Palombari ed altre astruserie, il baffetto rispondeva "lassa pe' ".

l'Italia è un paese troppo diviso ed opportunista al suo interno.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2022)

Credo non serva aggiungere altro, no?


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

Gli Italiani non credono più nella propaganda ? Sarà vero ? Oggi primo maggio ero l'unico al supermercato senza mascherina


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Gli Italiani non credono più nella propaganda ? Sarà vero ? Oggi primo maggio ero l'unico al supermercato senza mascherina


Ahahahah, come prevedibile.


Comunque, c'è il topic apposito per parlare di mascherine e robe varie. Mascherine al chiuso dal 1 maggio: le nuove regole.


----------



## vota DC (1 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> C'è tanto di quel qualunquismo e anti-italianismo, figlio del comunismo filo-sovietico e del mito della Resistenza, che sembra quasi di leggere le scemenze tipiche del 25 Aprile.
> 
> Gli italiani hanno perso tutte le guerre?
> A me risulta che la guerra italo-turca del 1912 sia stata vinta, con l'ottenimento dei territori che compongono oggi l'odierna Libia e l'occupazione del Dodecaneso. Guerra tra l'altro importante, perché ha visto per la prima volta l'impiego dell'aviazione (e furono gli italiani a sperimentarla) come mezzo bellico.
> ...


L'Italia vinceva le guerre scegliendo bene le alleanze ma perdeva le battaglie. Parlo proprio di stato italiano perché ad esempio nella terza guerra di indipendenza esercito e flotta sono stati sbaragliati mentre hanno vinto gli alleati e Garibaldi con un contingente di italiani che però non era l'esercito regio. Idem per tutte le guerre: o erano colpi alle spalle alla stati sottosviluppati o morenti o erano partecipazione in guerre dove li salvavano gli alleati.
In Spagna a un certo punto Franco ha messo in secondo ruolo gli italiani che avevano iniziato da protagonisti il loro intervento, lì però non erano limiti militari ma politicamente e propagandisticamente gli italiani non avevano saputo farsi valere. Ad esempio era credenza che a Guadalajara fossero stati sbaragliati quando invece avevano vinto pur non essendo riusciti a sfondare.

Comunque dopo la situazione è peggiorata. Abbiamo ministro della difesa che non ha mai difeso niente facendo solo operazioni da gregario e una sola guerra senza alleati al bilancio: l'invasione dell'isola delle rose.
Il prossimo nemico che possiamo sperare di affrontare è "cibo no buono" e lì per il momento siamo meglio degli svedesi dato che un solo migrante mette ko cinque poliziotte.


----------



## Sam (1 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Però contestualizziamo politicamente alcuni successi ed insuccessi militari:
> 
> Guerra italo-turca contro uno dei due imperi malati, avviati entrambi verso un inesorabile disfacimento, minati da nazionalismi interni ed in Medio Oriente da mire franco-britanniche (in conflitto fra loro).


Che vuol dire cosa?
Gli inglesi e i francesi il loro impero coloniale non l'hanno mica costruito combattendo i più grandi eserciti del mondo, eh.
Tutti gli imperi nella Storia dell'umanità sono nati sul declino di altri.
Questa contestualizzazione, utile a fare anti-italianismo becero, è veramente fuori da ogni logica.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Guerra contro l'Etiopia parte di un colonialismo tardivo ed antistorico. Parte della presunta "missione civilizzatrice" italiana attuata contro un paese già cristiano.


Tu lo sai che la Guerra d'Etiopia fu voluta principalmente dagli etiopi che volevano l'annessione della costa italiana sul Mar Rosso, l'attuale Eritrea, perché volevano avere uno sbocco sul mare diretto, anziché passare per il porto di Gibuti, in mano francese? Cosa che chiederanno, e otterranno, dopo la guerra con la "federazione" dell'Eritrea all'Etiopia, che poi sfocerà nella guerra d'indipendenza, quando gli etiopi cercheranno l'annessione forzata, come da programma?
E tu lo sai che furono foraggiati dagli inglesi, che volevano approfittare di cacciare via gli italiani dal Corno d'Africa, perché il modo in cui gli italiani governavano quelle terre era poco compatibile con quello anglosassone, visto che da noi le popolazioni somale ricevevano compensi per il lavoro svolto per i coloni, e gli italiani portarono investimenti tali da far risultare le colonie quasi un investimento a perdere? Oltretutto, gli inglesi volevano cacciare l'Italia dalla zona perché potenzialmente pericolosa nel controllo del Mar Rosso, specialmente considerando le ottime relazioni che c'erano tra Mussolini e il Regno dello Yemen e quello della Arabia Saudita.
E non solo gli inglesi foraggiarono gli etiopi nella guerra contro l'Italia, ma inviarono anche i loro comandati a guidare l'esercito etiope.
Tu lo sai che dopo l'occupazione della AOI da parte degli inglesi, le truppe coloniali indiane, smantellarono tutte le infrastrutture costruite dagli italiani in Eritrea e Somalia?
Lo sai che i somali combattevano ben volentieri per gli italiani e malvolentieri per gli inglesi, visto che gli italiani sponsorizzarono il nazionalismo somalo della Grande Somalia, contro l'imperialismo etiope?
Tu lo sai che gli etiopi erano così cristiani che nel 1936 avevano ancora legalizzata la schiavitù, senza nessuna volontà di eliminarla, perché Hailé Selassié dichiarò che lui, essendo nato re, credeva fosse del tutto normale che il popolo nascesse schiavo?
Tu lo sai che la missione civilizzatrice degli italiani fu tale che persino quel pagliaccio di Selassié dovette ammettere che tutto sommato gli italiani fecero un buon lavoro, e che lui stesso si pentì di aver collaborato con gli inglesi, dopo che con la scusa dell'occupazione, la AOI divenne una colonia inglese e l'Etiopia non riebbe la sua piena indipendenza, se non dopo il conflitto, lasciando mano libera agli inglesi di fare i porci comodi sul terriorio?

Poi vabbe', c'è tanto da dire.
Ma se le fonti del colonialismo sono Angelo Del Boca e le sue scemenze, sulla quale lui stesso ha candidamente ammesso di aver nascosto la verità per opportunismo, allora lasciam pedere.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Per fa cusé? Per farsi poi legare mani e piedi a Hitler che durante le conseguenti sanzioni economiche della Societa delle Nazioni all'Italia (per punire l'aggressione Italiana all'Etiopia ) ci aiutó ad aggirarle?


Tu lo sai che l'alleanza con la Germania non fu imposta, ma fu scelta volontariamente perché non c'erano altri modi per evitare lo scontro diretto alla fine del 1938 con la Gran Bretagna di Chamberlain, che aveva tutta l'intenzione di dichiarare guerra all'Italia (e solo a lei) per abbattere Mussolini e ridimensionare il ruolo nel Mediterraneo che lui voleva per la Regia Marina, e perché, ripeto, la situazione nel Mar Rosso stava diventando insostenibile per Londra?



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Hitler che fino al 1934 si vedeva sbarrare il passo verso l'Austria dal Mussolini protettore di Vienna e poi ricevette luce verde? O Hitler se la prese e basta perché di li in poi l'allievo aveva superato il maestro ed una guerra di grandiosa espansione aveva rivelato le debolezze intrinseche?


Mussolini diede luce verde con l'Austria perché non aveva senso proteggere un paese da una annessione che il popolo austriaco stesso voleva fortemente.
L'Anschluss, e l'ho spiegato più e più volte, era un'idea nazionalista germanica fin dal periodo post-napoleonico, ai tempi della creazione dell'anacronistica Confederazione Germanica, dove il popolo tedesco si divise tra pro-austriaci e pro-prussiani, le due potenze germanofone dell'epoca.
E dopo la fine della Prima Guerra Mondiale, si parlò già di unificazione tra Germania e Austria durante la costituzione della Repubblica dell'Austria Tedesca.
Furono gli alleati a mettere il divieto sui trattati di pace, per punire la Germania.
In Austria erano pochi i contrari all'annessione.
E da un punto di vista di Real Politik, dato che agli inglesi e ai francesi di proteggere l'Austria non gliene fregava niente, e dato che Mussolini con Londra e Parigi era in lotta, tutto sommato conveniva accontentare Berlino.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non vedo niente di cui gloriarsi nella partecipazione ad una guerra civile straniera con mezzi da esercito regolare.


Nessuno parla di gloria.
Si parla di successi militari.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Nel Corno d'Africa a fine '800 siamo stati i primi occidentali a cui le fiere popolazioni locali hanno fatto "il braso".


Tutti quanti hanno accumulato sconfitte durante le guerre coloniali.
Italiani, francesi, inglesi, spagnoli, portoghesi ecc.
Nessuno ha sul suo curriculum solo vittorie e trionfi.
Ma solo la propaganda anti-italiana, figlia del comunismo e del PD, viene a fare le morali, glorificando al contempo stupratori e assassini chiamandoli "partigiani".



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Nel 1940 vogliamo partecipare al banchetto di pace dichiarando guerra alla Francia già soccombente, senza attaccare, ordini di servizio SME documentati, ma venendo noi attaccati pesantemente. Coerentissimo!
> Senza zio Adolfo la Francia l'armistizio con noi non lo avrebbe firmato.


Nel Maggio del 1940 l'alternativa era la consegna degli armamenti agli inglesi di Churchill e la dichiarazione di neutralità, con conseguente utilizzo del territorio nazionale a fini bellici.
Non male come alternativa.
O pensavi forse di fare il neutrale alla Franco?



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Poi combiniamo qualche altra "impiastrata" in Grecia, costringiamo i crucchi a venire a salvarci e così facendo ritardiamo l'attacco nazista alla Russia. E attaccare la Russia nella stagione sbagliata può essere fatale...


L'attacco alla Grecia fu pieno di errori tattici, e su questo non si discute, ma la Grecia aveva un suo perché, visto che Metaxas faceva il gioco del pendolo con gli inglesi, e gli italiani non potevano strategicamente tollerare che Londra si trovasse a poche miglia dalla costa italiana.
Che ci furono errori di valutazione è evidente, molti compiuti anche in malafede visto che i generali erano fedeli al Re e filo-britannici, al punto da esserci testimonianze storiche di navi consegnate agli inglesi senza nemmeno combattere.
Così come un errore di valutazione fu tardare l'assalto a Malta, che costerà tantissimo nelle operazioni in Nord Africa.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Senza quelle "impiastrate" velleitarie chissà...
> ... Forse oggi viaggeremmo sulle Autobahn e Deutsche Bahn anziché su Autostrade per l'Itaglietta e Ferrovie dello Staterello.


La storia non si fa con i se e con i ma.
La storia dice che eri un paese sovrano, ma oggi non lo sei più.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Però quando Benito proponeva ad Adolfo i nostri favolosi Alpini-Palombari ed altre astruserie, il baffetto rispondeva "lassa pe' ".


Infatti facevano così schifo che i Palombari come Teseo Tesei sono considerati ovunque degli eroi, e rispettati da chiunque.
Facevano così schifo che la X MAS è considerata tra le migliori al mondo nel suo genere.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> l'Italia è un paese troppo diviso ed opportunista al suo interno.


Prenditela con chi ha venduto il suo paese a Cassibile pur di avere una fetta di potere.


----------



## Sam (1 Maggio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> L'Italia vinceva le guerre scegliendo bene le alleanze ma perdeva le battaglie. Parlo proprio di stato italiano perché ad esempio nella terza guerra di indipendenza esercito e flotta sono stati sbaragliati mentre hanno vinto gli alleati e Garibaldi con un contingente di italiani che però non era l'esercito regio. Idem per tutte le guerre: o erano colpi alle spalle alla stati sottosviluppati o morenti o erano partecipazione in guerre dove li salvavano gli alleati.


Le guerre nella Storia le hanno perse tutti, però per qualche strano motivo si citano solo le sconfitte italiane in termini di denigrazione.
Siamo l'unico paese che ragiona così.
In Giappone, pur essendo un paese sconfitto, i loro morti li considerano eroi.

Tra l'altro facile parlare della sconfitta di Lissa e Custoza, ma bisogna anche citare che l'Italia nel 1866 era un paese neonato, senza ancora un esercito regolare degno di questo nome, e l'Austria era una potenza con una macchina militare rodata e di lungo corso. Idem la Prussia.

Per il resto ripeto, è mistificazione bella e buona, priva di ogni riscontro storico.
L'Austria-Ungheria aveva problemi interni ma aveva un signor esercito.
L'Impero Ottomano era moribondo, ma valeva più di eserciti come quello serbo o bulgaro.
E sul farci salvare dagli alleati, la storiografia dimostra ampiamente, che gli italiani in Russia sono stati i più valorosi di tutta la coalizione dell'Asse, e ad El Alamein, pur sconfitti, si sono dimostrati degni del rispetto persino degli inglesi stessi.
E nella Prima Guerra Mondiale abbiamo combattuto quasi da soli, specialmente dopo la resa dell'Impero Russo.
Bisognerebbe sciacquarsi la bocca prima di parlare dei nostri Caduti.
Poi che avessimo comandanti mediocri come Diaz, Cadorna, Badoglio, Graziani e altri è fuori da ogni dubbio, ma nella stragrande maggioranza la colpa era della Corona, che non aveva alcuna intenzione di defenestrare gente che era leale al Re anziché allo Stato, pur essendo palesemente inadeguata e carrierista.



vota DC ha scritto:


> In Spagna a un certo punto Franco ha messo in secondo ruolo gli italiani che avevano iniziato da protagonisti il loro intervento, lì però non erano limiti militari ma politicamente e propagandisticamente gli italiani non avevano saputo farsi valere. Ad esempio era credenza che a Guadalajara fossero stati sbaragliati quando invece avevano vinto pur non essendo riusciti a sfondare.


Franco mise in secondo piano l'Italia soprattutto perché non voleva pagare i debiti di guerra, e aveva la necessità di far finta di dimostrare che i falangisti valessero qualcosa.
Infatti io sulla guerra di Spagna sono sempre stato critico, perché era un investimento che non valeva la pena correre, anche se capisco il pericolo di avere un paese comunista ad Occidente.



vota DC ha scritto:


> Comunque dopo la situazione è peggiorata. Abbiamo ministro della difesa che non ha mai difeso niente facendo solo operazioni da gregario e una sola guerra senza alleati al bilancio: l'invasione dell'isola delle rose.
> Il prossimo nemico che possiamo sperare di affrontare è "cibo no buono" e lì per il momento siamo meglio degli svedesi dato che un solo migrante mette ko cinque poliziotte.


Che la situazione sia peggiorata è fuori da ogni dubbio.
Non c'era da aspettarsi niente di diverso visto che la politica che fece da cobelligerante non aveva alcun interesse nella nazione, ma solo nel farsi politicamente amica USA e URSS, per mantenere potere e influenza.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Scusa se te lo dico ma sembra un disco rotto. Tra il volersi arruolare e il ritenere che la NATO dovrebbe appoggiare l’Ucraina con l’invio di armi e non accettare passivamente questa ignobile invasione c’è una differenza sostanziale. Fermo restando che non escludo nella mia vita (mi auguro non si ponga mai la necessità di dover scegliere ovviamente) di rischiare la mia vita per quelli che ritengo essere valori imprescindibili, l’equazione aiuto militare all’Ucraina = ingresso in guerra dell’Italia semplicemente non esiste.
> 
> Volete dirmi che questo comporterà danni economici? Allora si, sono disposto a subirli per questo. (Anche perché il resto dell’Europa dubbi non ne ha, e anche se l’Italia potesse farlo e si smarcasse subirebbe comunque gli stessi danni).
> 
> Volete dirmi che c’è una remota possibilità che questo si trasformi in un conflitto mondiale? Se così sarà non è certo per l’appoggio militare, ma perché comunque Putin lo vuole… nessun leader sano di mente da il via a una guerra nucleare, se lo fa, non è certo per una “provocazione” ma solo perché stava cercando il pretesto per farlo. E anche se così fosse, credo sia giusto porsi DA SUBITO (e per una volta senza dubbi) dalla parte giusta della storia ed essere pronti a reagire.


Per fortuna che c'è Putin che nelle interviste pre attacco diceva che si sentiva male per noi occidentali perché rischiavamo una nucleare in testa senza sapere nulla.. perché semplicemente da noi non ci raccontavano niente! e sto parlando di molti anni prima.. minimo 2 anni prima...

Quindi no accedi a Google e troverai che non cercava nessun pretesto anzi tutt'altro... trovo curioso che malgrado più video precedenti alla guerra ci siano ancora questi dubbi..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Buon per te. Fai ciò che ti pare, ci mancherebbe.
> Ma il disco rotto siete voi, se per voi va bene cosi ok, magari per tanti altri non è così come dici tu. Quindi noi siamo conigli e voi siete rambo. A ciascuno il suo


Ecco la sindrome dei paladini della giustizia è ancora viva in loro, sia mai che siamo noi i cattivi ! In fondo tra UE e USA stava andando tutto bene.. una vera pacchia! non ci voleva questa guerra che ha fermato la ripresa.. ( si hanno avuto il coraggio di sostenere queste assurdità )


----------



## Dexter (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Scusa se te lo dico ma sembra un disco rotto. Tra il volersi arruolare e il ritenere che la NATO dovrebbe appoggiare l’Ucraina con l’invio di armi e non accettare passivamente questa ignobile invasione c’è una differenza sostanziale. Fermo restando che non escludo nella mia vita (mi auguro non si ponga mai la necessità di dover scegliere ovviamente) di rischiare la mia vita per quelli che ritengo essere valori imprescindibili, l’equazione aiuto militare all’Ucraina = ingresso in guerra dell’Italia semplicemente non esiste.
> 
> Volete dirmi che questo comporterà danni economici? Allora si, sono disposto a subirli per questo. (Anche perché il resto dell’Europa dubbi non ne ha, e anche se l’Italia potesse farlo e si smarcasse subirebbe comunque gli stessi danni).
> 
> Volete dirmi che c’è una remota possibilità che questo si trasformi in un conflitto mondiale? Se così sarà non è certo per l’appoggio militare, ma perché comunque Putin lo vuole… nessun leader sano di mente da il via a una guerra nucleare, se lo fa, non è certo per una “provocazione” ma solo perché stava cercando il pretesto per farlo. E anche se così fosse, credo sia giusto porsi DA SUBITO (e per una volta senza dubbi) dalla parte giusta della storia ed essere pronti a reagire.


Da Tg1, Fazio, Gruber e Lucia Annunziata é tutto, a voi la linea.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Da Tg1, Fazio, Gruber e *Lucia Annunziata* é tutto, a voi la linea.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Ma come??? È un viso così buono e rassicurante...


----------

